# New Marines



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Got to brag a little about my cousins kids, Zachary and Matthew, Graduating today from MCRD San Diego.










a video report of the story:

Marines Discover Their Family At Boot Camp -- KSWB


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Rah!


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

My son Jake is sitting at Ft. Sill right now, waiting on artillery school to begin. He graduated boot camp in January (of course you know this JD, you saw him off with me) LOL


----------



## OldCurlyWolf (Oct 28, 2010)

Semper Fi, Marines.:mrgreen:


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Ps--those kids, like Jake, look like a piece of STEEL. Jake is 6'6" tall and when he came back he looksed like a body builder. My next oldest son went from "if" he was going in to "when" he goes in upon seeing Jake in the airport.

JD, please send my best wishes to our brothers in that picture.

Dan


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

HK Dan said:


> Ps--those kids, like Jake, look like a piece of STEEL. Jake is 6'6" tall and when he came back he looksed like a body builder. My next oldest son went from "if" he was going in to "when" he goes in upon seeing Jake in the airport.


lol...Matt's older Brother (the oldest of all the siblings) is now talking of joining. They have another brother, Jack, that has been a Marine for a couple years already. I guess he can't take having his younger brothers be in better shape than him. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Congratulations to the young men and your family. :smt1099
May God be with them and keep them safe as they keep us safe. 


Lateck,

Lee


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

:smt1099:smt1099

One for each.

Congrats!


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Or as my son put it--"Praise God every day and keep the 155s trained on the pre-marked targets..." LOL


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Very nice bruce. Good to see a couple of newly minted lean mean fighting machines. I'm still mean but not nearly as lean. Semper Fi and welcome to the brotherhood fellas.


----------



## Fedor (Mar 14, 2011)

Semper Fi from a former Devil Dog !!

USMC 1980-1986


----------

